# Holley mid-rise injectors



## Mark Anthony Duff (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum but I have looked all over the place and haven't been able to find the answer I'm looking for. I bought a Holley mid-rise intake for a decent price and than I bought an 06 GTO i plan on installing it when I did the head gaskets but the stock injectors wouldn't fit, so I'm about to tear it down again and put LS7 lifters in it, port the heads, pull the cam and get the specs, so I can have the car retuned while I'm installing a McLeod RST dual disk. But I would like to know who all is running this intake and what injectors you went with for it. Thank you for your time!


----------

